# (solved) aber was ist das ?TÃBÄ°TAK_UEK..Sertifika_Hizmet_Sa

## artbody

Also neu installiertes ssl und 

```
 emerge  dev-libs/openssl app-misc/ca-certificates
```

hab ich was ganz schräges in /etc/ssl/certs/

```

._cfg0000_TÃRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄlayÄ±cÄ±sÄ±_H5.pem

._cfg0000_TÃRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄlayÄ±cÄ±sÄ±_H6.pem

._cfg0000_TÃRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄlayÄ±cÄ±sÄ±_H6.pem

```

etc-update hängt dann bei 

```
142) /etc/ssl/certs/TÃBÄ°TAK_UEKAE_KÃ¶k_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ
```

und es geht nichts mehr. Hab dann die 3 Files zuerst rausgeschmissen da sehr sehr seltsam   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

gut dann ging aber der adobe-flash nicht mehr 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

```

--2016-12-17 14:22:19--  https://fpdownload.adobe.com/pub/flashplayer/pdc/24.0.0.186/flash_player_npapi_linux.i386.tar.gz

Resolving fpdownload.adobe.com... 95.101.64.179

Connecting to fpdownload.adobe.com|95.101.64.179|:443... connected.

ERROR: cannot verify fpdownload.adobe.com's certificate, issued by 'CN=Symantec Class 3 Secure Server CA - G4,OU=Symantec Trust Network,O=Symantec Corporation,C=US':

  Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority.

To connect to fpdownload.adobe.com insecurely, use `--no-check-certificate'.

!!! Couldn't download 'adobe-flash-24.0.0.186-npapi.i386.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'www-plugins/adobe-flash-24.0.0.186', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash-24.0.0.186/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge www-plugins/adobe-flash-24.0.0.186, Log file:

```

Ok also nochmal die ca-certificates

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-misc/ca-certificates-20151214.3.21::gentoo

 * QA Notice: Symbolic link /etc/ssl/certs/65b876bd.0 points to /etc/ssl/certs/TÃBÄ°TAK_UEKAE_KÃ¶k_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ * QA Notice: Symbolic link /etc/ssl/certs/c679bc3f.0 points to /etc/ssl/certs/TÃRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ * QA Notice: Symbolic link /etc/ssl/certs/7992b8bb.0 points to /etc/ssl/certs/TÃRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ* Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_65b876bd.0

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_7992b8bb.0

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_c679bc3f.0

 * Removing the following broken symlinks:

 * //etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_65b876bd.0 -> TÃBÄ°TAK_UEKAE_KÃ¶k_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ* //etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_7992b8bb.0 -> TÃRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ* //etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_c679bc3f.0 -> TÃRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ

 * Messages for package app-misc/ca-certificates-20151214.3.21:

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_65b876bd.0

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_7992b8bb.0

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_c679bc3f.0

 * Removing the following broken symlinks:

 * //etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_65b876bd.0 -> TÃBÄ°TAK_UEKAE_KÃ¶k_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ * //etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_7992b8bb.0 -> TÃRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ * //etc/ssl/certs/._cfg0000_c679bc3f.0 -> TÃRKTRUST_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 175 config files in '/etc' need updating.
```

etc-update   :Rolling Eyes:   steht hängt tut nix mehr ....   :Crying or Very sad: 

ok also von Hand ._cfg0000 gelöscht

 :Shocked:  adobe-flä$ch läßt sich doch prompt vom Server abrufen 

 :Shocked:   :Confused:  TÃBÄ°TAK_UEKAE_KÃ¶k_Sertifika_Hizmet_SaÄ.....   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  was ist das für ein Certifikat ?

----------

## artbody

also dieses Zertifikat läßt auch z.B. rsync hängen  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi artboy!

Bei den Zertifikaten muss man ja wirklich aufpassen. Man könnte jetzt angesichts der politischen instabilen Lage vermuten das hier etwas schlimmes passiert.

Aber nüchtern betrachtet ist das einfach nur ein Fehler.

Hast du dein System auf UTF-8 umgestellt? Es scheint als hängt sich einfach irgendwo ein Script beim zerlegen der Sonderzeichen auf.

```
TÜRKTRUST Elektronik Sertifika Hizmet Sağlayıcısı H6

TÜRKTRUST Bilgi İletişim ve Bilişim Güvenliği Hizmetleri A.Ş.
```

Das ist einfach eine türkische Zertifizierungsstelle.

Unter allen Umständen solltest du aber Flash von deinen Systemen werfen und mit Java-Script vorsichtig sein.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## artbody

ja es war ein UTF8 Problem, 

 :Embarassed:  locale-gen hatte ein falsches locale.conf

genauer 

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

hat gefehlt  :Embarassed: 

Danke ChrisJumper für den Hinweis.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du dein System auf UTF-8 umgestellt? Es scheint als hängt sich einfach irgendwo ein Script beim zerlegen der Sonderzeichen auf. 

 

jetzt geht wieder alles richtig

----------

